# Heat Exchangers



## رمزة الزبير (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نرفق تطبيقات هندسية لشركة أيكسون موبيل Heat Exchangers


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نرفق الملفات الأخيرة.


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا ووضعه فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تولين (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاكي الخير على مجهودك الرائع والمميز


----------



## سليمان1 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود متميز ألف شكر


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً للجميع على المرور والشكر والتشجيع..


----------



## aly_zz (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## yousof100100 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جاااااااااااااامد جداااااااااااااااااااااا
ياريت لو فى كورسات تانيه للشركه دى


----------



## helal73 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## wks316 (4 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (20 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خييير


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (29 سبتمبر 2013)

thank you very much my firend


----------



## olivertwist (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------

